# freshly cleaned pics along the bayou



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

just cleaned her up and took some pics in the back yard, hope ya'll like them


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

another


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

another


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

another


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

last one, I promise


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great :thumbup: 

Is the suspension stock ? The reason I ask is it sits nice and low:thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Dear God, just don't miss 1st and hit Reverse when moving the car around there.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Is the suspension stock ? The reason I ask is it sits nice and low:thumbup: *


Just sunk down into the mud a bit 

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Alan, my car suspension is stock, probably cause it's in the grass it looks to sit a little lower.


Mystikal, trust me I went very slow and was very careful, I didn't want to mess up the yard either.

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Where did you purchase from? I'm looking to do an ED, but Peake won't deal....


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Who is that guy sitting by the water?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *Who is that guy sitting by the water? *


Isn't that a post for a railing ?!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Dear God, just don't miss 1st and hit Reverse when moving the car around there.  *


:lmao: :lmao:

You're probably too young to remember them, but that thought makes me think of those old VW Beetle ads, where they touted the bug's ability to float.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *Where did you purchase from? I'm looking to do an ED, but Peake won't deal.... *


Try Moss Motors in Lafayette.

http://www.mossisboss.com/bmw.htm


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Isn't that a post for a railing ?! *


Hmm, I think you're right.....At first glance it looked like a shirtless dark-skinned kid :lmao:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *Where did you purchase from? I'm looking to do an ED, but Peake won't deal.... *


I dealt with Brian Harris out of Baton Rouge, I didn't take ED, I went to peake but they were not very nice. I loved all the guys at Brain Harris. If you happen to go there, PM me or something and I can tell you the salesmen that helped me out.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Capitalist said:


> *Who is that guy sitting by the water? *


It is a statue of a little boy fishing in the water, I figured someone would ask me who that is.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *:lmao: :lmao:
> 
> You're probably too young to remember them, but that thought makes me think of those old VW Beetle ads, where they touted the bug's ability to float.  *


Heh, my parents tell me stories about doing just that in friend's Beetle's when they were young. Whenever the roads flooded, call up the guy with the Beetle. :lmao:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I'll check out Moss and Brian Harris and let y'all know how it goes.

I'm going to start my haggling near the end of January.


----------

